# No Ink Required...



## DurocShark (Jun 1, 2011)

It does write, so I debated putting it in the SOYP forum. I settled for here since it isn't a traditional pen. It requires an Android or iPad or iPhone to write. :biggrin:




Two Tone Stylus 1 by DurocShark, on Flickr




Two Tone Stylus 2 by DurocShark, on Flickr


Sorry for the crappy pics. In a hurry, because I should have been working on the acrylic clouds for VBS. 

The clip is the only one I have left, and it has brassing at the top. But this one isn't for sale, so meh. A woman at work likes them for her iPad but none of the ones she's tried had a clip that could hold onto her case. I think this one will survive.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 1, 2011)

The blank looks like one of your custom gold leaf blanks. Although it appears to have been subjected to some heat.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 1, 2011)

It is one of mine. Heat? THe first pic is a bit underexposed. That what you mean?


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice work Don. Did you make the clip or purchase it?

Wayne


----------



## thewishman (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool stylus!


----------



## RustySplinters (Jun 1, 2011)

How clever! Well done.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 1, 2011)

Pete275 said:


> Very nice work Don. Did you make the clip or purchase it?
> 
> Wayne


They come off of some corporate giveaways. I snag 'em whenever I can, but I haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 1, 2011)

Don I may have some and if I do I will pm you for your address. My wife gets quite a collection at times from salesmen. Very nice work. Do you think that this would work on a Nook reader? My wife has issues sometimes on her Nook when searching for books.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2011)

It would probably work on a Nook, but I don't have one to test with to confirm. I have an iPad, iPhone, iPod Touch, and of course, my Captivate that I can check.


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a great looking stylus! Did you destroy a stylus from the store? Looks very fancy!


----------



## 76winger (Jun 2, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2011)

Sam@CSUSA said:


> That is a great looking stylus! Did you destroy a stylus from the store? Looks very fancy!




I ordered a bunch of them from China. Stripped the nib and collar off and turned a new shaft. Used a prototype of my two-tone resin for the body.

Thanks!


----------



## Haynie (Jun 2, 2011)

That is soooo cool.  

Obviously there is a market for these things as evidenced here

These guys got 134 grand to produce these boring bic-esque things.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are FUGLY!


----------



## Haynie (Jun 2, 2011)

yep and they will get 25 dollars a pop.  Got to be a market for the higher end custom turned and shaped one of a kind product.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder of those ugly ones are solid material... I could turn custom nibs as well. Hmm....


----------



## RandyMarsh (Jun 5, 2011)

Very cool idea.  Nice.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks.

I was hoping to make a bunch more this weekend, but life got in the way. Sigh.


----------

